# Philly Cheese steak Fatty HELP



## austin buckeye (Jun 29, 2014)

Question. 

Philly Cheese Steak Fatty has been on the smoker 260-275* for 2 hours and 45 minutes. When I cut into the Fatty the sausage still looked pinkish-redish.  Is this normal or should it look greyish?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you take a temp of it?  It should be done thou.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 29, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Did you take a temp of it?  It should be done thou.



180-185


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 29, 2014)

at that temp (with an accurate therm)...  it's more than done....  color doesn't bother me if accurate therm says it's done ...


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup. Its done


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 29, 2014)

I had used my maverick 733.  My concern was when I inserted the probe, I took the internal temp of the cheese steak. I also had a jalapeño popper fatty that reflected the same IT.  So the probe went through the sausage into the "filling".  However, as long as you say it was done.  It was kindz of a moot point anyway, they disappeared as soon as I cut them in portions.   I hope they don't get ill.  :devil:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2014)

Was the whole interior Pink--Red, or mostly the outer portion??

Sounds like it could be your Smoke Ring.

Bear


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 29, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Was the whole interior Pink--Red, or mostly the outer portion??
> 
> Sounds like it could be your Smoke Ring.
> 
> Bear


interior was darker (grey). It sure tasted done. Thanks to everyone for your responses. Wasn't sure if I had everyone eating raw sausage. But after reading replies, I feel safer now. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you













20140629_162217.jpg



__ austin buckeye
__ Jun 29, 2014


















20140629_160715.jpg



__ austin buckeye
__ Jun 29, 2014


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 29, 2014)

Philly Cheese Steak...













20140629_163445.jpg



__ austin buckeye
__ Jun 29, 2014


















20140629_163436.jpg



__ austin buckeye
__ Jun 29, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks Damn good to me


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 29, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks Damn good to me


twas my first time making Fatties. Was told my atomicsmoke that it was a rite of passage. LOL. He wasn't kidding. It was very delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2014)

Yup---I would say that's a smoke ring.

Here's one of my favorites, and I'm seeing about the same thing:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110401/first-qview-philly-cheese-steak-fatty

Bear


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 30, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I would say that's a smoke ring.
> 
> Here's one of my favorites, and I'm seeing about the same thing:
> 
> ...



thank you Bear


----------

